# Phoenix's Halfmoon Plakat Betta



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

nice! It seems like the betta fashion is into plakats now.
A nice one will fetch $30-$40. I'll get a pair when it's a little warmer. I can get it locally from a breeder.

The bronze strain is pretty nice too. I'm a bit old fashion, I still like the blue and red guys.
And you're going to have to change your name to Betta-cry.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I am going to have to change my name! I've gone betta crazy. 

Plakats are in fashion right now cause they keep their fins nicer longer and you don't have to worry about tail bitting and whatnot. 

I like the plakats because their body form and fins are closest to the wild type. I'll be looking to sell my nicest pairs for 30-40$ and my good pairs for 15$, the not so good ones....free fish food. giggle. 

The bronze are stunning and I had to choose hard between this guy and a Green/Copper. 

When buying from a local breeder just make sure you're getting fish that are 3-4 months old.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice fish!

If I ever get a fishroom I'll try my hand at breeding bettas again. I'd want an automated water change setup first- those water changes on 100 jars each week killed me LOL

Do you have plans in place already for selling all the fry?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I have raised fry together successfully past 4 months. That's when you sell them anyway so I've always thought the 100 jar setup is a bit much.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm also looking into getting some nice Plakats. Man you read my mind Phoenix. My current spawn is turning out real nice. The babies have colored up nicely. I'll have to post a pix up for you guys. Maybe we can all trade later down the line.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> I have raised fry together successfully past 4 months. That's when you sell them anyway so I've always thought the 100 jar setup is a bit much.


That would probably work with short finned Bettas, but I had issues with them shredding each others' fins with B. splendens. Not as easy to sell with torn fins. :icon_conf


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm part of a betta club and the breeder I bought this pair from wants some of the fry as well. I also have no trouble with doing heavy culling when it comes to plakats so I don't have to worry about finding homes for all of them, only the best.

I was not planing on doing the hundred jar thing, I can't imagine getting 100 males worth keeping, I would like to see how long the fry can get along and if I can avoid jars all together that would be nice, but I've got a shelf all set up if I have to jar them.

Speedie, we seem to have the same taste in betta! I've also just ordered a pair of imbellis.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hahaha Great minds think alike right?  Those 2 will make great looking babies. Hope they'll breed for you.

Anyway heres a shot of one of my better looking 'not so fancy' 2 month old Plakat male.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice Speedie!


Okay here we go! I bred these guys today. My rose Dragon betta is not old enough to breed, but I got a high class plakat female. First up the male:


















Female is a 'Superman' bloodline Thai fighter:










Here they are breeding:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome Phoenix!! How many eggs do you think you got? I want to see how the babies end up. I just got 3 pairs of HMPK as well. Good luck with the new spawn. Keep us posted.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, you're really getting some serious spawnage going! (I'm following your UB threads, too LOL)

How many betta tanks are you running now in total?


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks guys! There must be at least 300 eggs, they spawned like this for three hours! 

Thanks Laura, I love UB! Right now I've got one 45 gal with macrostoma and my female betta (macs are still young so they aren't big enough to eat the females), an 8 gallon that will have betta imbellis come wed, a five gallon where these two spawned, a 30 gallon with my breeding colony of betta albimarginata (which I just added another wild caught pair to, so now only three of the fish in the tank are related to one another two of the girls and a boy), and a ten gallon with albi fry. I just got a 30 long that I'm going to divide in half, one half will be imbellis grow out the other half will be plakat grow out. And then when it comes time to separate out the boys I've got plans to build a barrack system in the basement. 

I've gone betta wild!!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What type of barrack system, or have you gotten that far yet?

If I ever get a fishroom, I'm going to look at those...


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

Those betta pairs look really nice!


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

awesome!! are you planning on selling some fry? I've been searching for a PK breeder in the US.


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

I love the color of the male. 

Bruce


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, gorgeous! You have certainly gone Betta crazy but it's great you have space to do so! I'd love to try my hand at breeding but I just don't have room for it. 

That male plakat is stunningly colored, can't wait to see the offspring! ..... also, what happened to conditioning them until Dec 27th? :hihi:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow that is a very nice looking betta!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I will be selling, once I get everyone established! Although if you're looking for a good US stock right now Coolbetta on aquabid is one of the best (this is where I got mine from), he breeds and imports.

My travel plans changed which is why I bred now. This female I bought from someone who had been conditioning her for a few weeks and I'd been feeding my boy all live food since I got him, so everyone looked ready. We'll see!

As for the baracks I don't have them yet, but I will be doing a drip system with a sump.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Oops! Daddy ate the eggs. I don't think they were fertile, it took him 12 hours of wrapping to get it right, by then I think he was all out of 'juice'. Have to try again later.


----------

